# Microsoft Windows Not Responding



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

My computer froze and a window popped up, titled "Microsoft Windows". It said that the application is not responding with the options to cancel or end process, but I couldn't click either because I couldn't click anything in the frozen state. This continues until either it unfreezes (which is sometimes followed by freezing again) or I turn the computer off. Any help would be appreciated.

EDIT: Just froze again, and all open windows or applications stopped responding. This time, I was able to click cancel on the "not responding" window. My changing wallpaper theme was still changing in the desktop, and I could move one window for a little while until it too stopped responding. After the freeze, the most recent window or application I was using is automatically closed. I have no idea how to fix this problem, please help!


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi there are many reasons a computer freezes. Do you have a system repair disc or system restore media??
Can you boot into the safe mode and get to windows recovery mode?
Please post make model and operating system.
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000690.htm


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Operating System: Windows 8.1
Model: HP ENVY 700 PC Series
Model No. 700-109c


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't have time to check for system repair disc or system restore media right now, and I'm not on my computer at the moment. I will find the rest of the info later.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for the link Donetao, it might be an operating system related issue.
That might be related to another issue I have, at http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1149465-cant-reinstall-windows-update.html . 
However, that update is optional so I'm not sure if it's the cause of the problem. The freezing has started around the time I uninstalled it.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Your very welcome! My link is pretty basic for Computer freezes. W8 has many ways to recover windows.
I'm sure you will get some help soon.
https://www.winhelp.us/repair-your-computer-in-windows-8.html


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Dididoo

Send me please a copy and pate of the info in the white box
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

It is our system info utility and will provide me with some basic information regarding your computer in addition to knowing the model of HP and the OS

Please also confirm the original OS eg was it Windows 8
and which anti virus was installed as a free trial when you bought it
What AV and Firewall is in use now

Have you used or do you use and have installed any system management programs - such as Advanced System Care, Tune Up utilities, registry cleaners, system boosters - of the make it go faster type etc.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16289 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 1886950 MB, Free - 1771729 MB; D: Total - 18910 MB, Free - 2316 MB; G: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 20 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 2AF7
Antivirus: Norton Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and answer the questions please



> Please also confirm the original OS eg was it Windows 8
> and which anti virus was installed as a free trial when you bought it
> What AV and Firewall is in use now
> 
> Have you used or do you use and have installed any system management programs - such as Advanced System Care, Tune Up utilities, registry cleaners, system boosters - of the make it go faster type etc.


although from the info I presume it is Norton that was the oirignal AV
Is it the FREE Norton or have you now bought it


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

The OS is Windows 8.1 The anti virus, Norton, was bought as a CD installer and is still in use as of now. All I know related to firewalls is the Windows Firewall, which is under control of Norton.
I have not used or installed any system management programs, only using Control Panel/Action Center's troubleshooters.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I know it is 8.1
Was it bought with 8.1
OR was it bought with 8 and then upgraded on the free 8.1 from Windows Store

If Norton was bought as a CD installer what please was the free trial of Anitvirus on the computer when you bought it



> and which anti virus was installed as a free trial when you bought it


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry. It was bought with 8 and upgraded for free to 8.1.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

see my edit re the Norton question


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, I don't recall any antivirus that was installed as a free trial, unless Windows Defender and Windows Firewall count.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK normally HP come with a free trial of an antivirus - usually a 30 or 60 day trial - often McAfee I think
Before we actually start may I ask that you 
1. Tell me when you are calling it a night and signing off 
I will do the same for you and that saves either of us waiting for a reply that is not coming in this session

2. If he indicator by my name goes red that does NOT mean I have left you, it simply means I am offline for a short while

3. While we are working together please do not try any fixes you find on any Google search or indeed on any search of this site or other sites
If you change the system in any manner other than what I suggest, whilst it may appear to be of no consequence - it throws my trouble shooting - out of sequence.

4. To start
What please is this drive


> G: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 20 MB


5. Please may I ask that you read each post carefully and answer all questions.
That will save us both time and increase the chance of resolving this.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Alright to all requests. 
The drive is just to hold backup files and such. there might be photos in there as well, but that's it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Sorry my mistake for not asking more fully - external or internal in the desktop

2. The HP Envy according to my info
http://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c03962180

came with a 60 day trial of Norton
SO please clarify that you have NOW bought Norton and it is NOT the same Norton that came with the computer but as a separate CD


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh wow, I never realized I had a free trial on this thing. Anyways, I bought Norton for 1 year, after I purchased the computer. After that expired I bought 1 year again, so it is not still an active free trial.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please take your time and READ carefully my posts
Speed of reply is not necessary

The drive is just to hold backup files and such. there might be photos in there as well, but that's it.



> 1. Sorry my mistake for not asking more fully - external or internal in the desktop


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh, I didn't understand that that was a question. It's external, I believe.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Disconnect it - by safely remove hardware 
A drive with ONLY 20MB of free space on a 300GB drive is a sure fire way to problems
Even although you may not actually be using it, when that computer starts and loads windows and then attempts to load that drive, for you to be able to access it - all manner of problems will result

Ensure you use safely remove - taskbar - right hand side notifications area - usb I presume safely remove - stop the drive


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Successfully ejected the drive. Are you sure that was the source of the problem? I will post back on this thread if the computer freezes again.
On another note, do you know what Recovery Image (D is? This is a family computer so I don't know everything that is plugged into it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. NO I did not think it was the cause of the problem, if I had I would have asked you to test it and report back. However it is necessary to eliminate it from the equation

2. The recovery image is installed by HP and if your system failed and you started HP recovery that is what would be use - but you would go back to as it was when bought - eg Windows 8 and as it was then.

3. Right click the white Microsoft flag left of taskbar click admin command prompt
at prompt
type

sfc /scannow

press enter
it is a system file check
please report result


NOTE offline for about 20 minutes - apologies for repeating - please do not run any other diagnostics.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

The only thing that resembled a flag in my taskbar was the Action Center, which did not have an option to open admin command prompt. However, I was able to run the Command Prompt as administrator from the Start Screen, if that's the same thing (after entering the command I got "Beginning system scan. This process will take some time. Beginning verification phase of system scan. Verification X% complete."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If it is 8.1 on the desktop there is a white coloured Microsoft icon - like the Windows icon but white
if you right click that there are numerous actions - one of which is command prompt admin
It is also where you shut down, restart = log off etc


see screenshot - do you not have this


when that sfc completes it will either report ALL IN ORDER no violations/ problems found
or errors found and fixed or some errors could not be fixed
please report which


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Alright, will do. Thanks for the info on the left taskbar.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Result of verification:
Windows Resource did not find any integrity violations.

I think it ended, because I'm free to type in a new command now.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

see my edit on post 25 with screenshot please 
Do you have that white icon
which if you right click has many access clicks and the shut down etc


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Yep, I was just looking for an actual flag instead.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers

go there now right click task manager and then click startup tab
which items are ENABLED please
either type them out or send screenshot
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...en#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8

if you send screenshot when you click reply on here
then click go advanced and manage attachments
browse to where you have saved the screenshot
putting it on the desktop is easiest and then upload and when you click reply it will be attached


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Don't know why HP beats is disabled, what does that do?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I think it is part of HP audio BUT it is not a cause of the problem. The fact it is disabled at startup, does not mean that it will not run on demand when you use the audio


2. What does concern me is
A. What is Strike 3 profiler I know it is connected with gaming - but I am not gamer
Have you installed it please


B. Serious Bit Net Balance - have you installed that 


C. Networx - Soft Perfect Research - same question.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Either I or someone of my family has installed those programs, and I have not noticed any problems caused by them.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. But with respect you would not know - as it is unlikely the error would identify one of those as the cause
select each in turn and disable them
You are only disabling them from running at this stage
close task manager

2. REBOOT

3. Download the FREE MALWAREBYTES

https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/
the free one scroll down - left hand column grey button
although you are downloading the free one it is still necessary to opt out of the free trial of the paid for premium edition
Please pay careful attention during the installation as the OPT OUT requires you to uncheck the box

When you have it installed it will likely be necessary to update the definitions
Run a scan
when it completes IF it finds anything allow it to quarantine it

IF it has found anything click the history tab
click application logs on left pane
select scan log
and copy and paste the log here to your reply as the actual paste please of the log not as a file that I then have to open

You are doing well and are good to work with.
I do not know your experience but if you are not au fait with these things such as screenshot I congratulate you


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I have disabled the programs you mentioned and have restarted (I am not extremely experienced with computers so I assumed reboot meant restart). I actually already have the free Malwarebytes installed and am running a threat scan at the moment. I will post back the results.
Thanks for the kind words as well, I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I also recall that you asked me to continue my 2 other questions on this thread. Is this troubleshooting related to all 3 of my problems at once?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are all three topics the same computer


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes
Is that against the rules? If so, I am very sorry for forgetting.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No problem although as all here are related only one topic is necessary
Otherwise if I had not spotted it you quite possibly end up with two or even three people helping one on each topic - in blissful ignorance that tests and analysis are being duplicated.

Will wait for scan results

* 2300 UK time GOING offline at midnight - one hour time*


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Alright, I understand. My scan is at "Scan File System", which is followed by "Heuristic Analysis". Scan File System will likely take some time, though.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

it will looking at the size of the drive take about 15 minutes


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

At Heuristic Analysis, I'll post when it's done.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

The scan completed successfully:
Time to Complete Scan: 00:17:48
Items Scanned: 451, 175
Threats Identified: 0


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good
press windows key
on tiles go to store tile
is there a number shown on the lower right corner of the store tile


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Not that I can see, no.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have any store apps installed ?
open the store tile
is there listed updates and a number top right corner


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I haven't ever used or downloaded from the Windows Store. Haven't even signed into it.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness, the computer just froze again. It happened when I discovered that somehow the Netbalancer service had opened, and while hovering over it on the taskbar the freeze window appeared next to it. When it asks if I would like to end the process because it is not responding, does it mean to end Microsoft Windows, as it is titled? Or does it mean a program that has stopped responding (I haven't gotten this kind of window for unresponsive programs before).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Last job for tonight
1. It is JUST possible although UNLIKELY that the external drive with only the 20MB free was the cause of the problem

In Windows 8 and 8.1 there is an inbuilt system maintenance program
This can be configured to include ALL drives 
If that is the setting it may be that your lack of sufficient space on that drive for anything to run was the cause.

2. As I said above UNLIKELY
The prime suspect is Norton and indeed that also applies to problems with Windows updates.

Norton is renowned for causing problems with updates - especially in the Store - that is why I asked about that
I appreciate that you have paid for it
HOWEVER I presume you can reinstall it if my opinion proves to be wrong

What is certain - in fact beyond doubt is that without Norton your system will run smoother and indeed I will be amazed if you do not notice the improvement

So
Checking that you can reinstall - just in case

Do this
A. Control Panel - programs and features
select and uninstall ALL references to Norton- Symantec
REBOOT after EACH uninstall

B. Download this
https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us

Run the tool following the notes on the link and then
REBOOT

C. Check that Windows Defender is enabled and UPDATED

D. Check that Windows Firewall is enabled 
Both of those are done from Control Panel

E. Test the system
Check for any repeat of the problem and post results
 *I will be back ONLINE about 2000 UK time*

Please do not as I asked before run any other tests, fixes. until I return unless absolutely necessary

Even if it is FIXED there is more to do with securing you present installation in case of disaster.

I HAVE just seen your last 
I recommend you FIRST uninstall those three programs that we disabled in the start menu


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't think the external drive was the cause of the problem, as my computer froze even when it was unplugged.
*Unfortunately* I cannot follow instruction #2 because:
1. I am not sure if I will be able to reinstall Norton
2. This _is_ still a family computer, so I don't want to be responsible for messing anything up for the whole family. I will have to receive unanimous agreement from everyone in the household.

I *WILL* be able to disable most, if not all Norton activities and functions instead of uninstalling the whole thing.

Whenever you come back, I will tell you if I am able to uninstall. I'm wondering, though, what does instruction #2 intend to do?

This is because my problem with the Windows Update is that one update related to the Windows 10 Reserve App failed to install, and using Checking for Updates did not let me reinstall it. I uninstalled the "failed" update and that deleted all my other update history, plus the update is still there when I go to Installed Updates from Control Panel.

I hope there is a way to successfully reinstall that update (if that's what instruction #2 is on the path of doing then great).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well the choice must be yours
As I said
Norton - renowned for causing problems
If and when you decide that you can uninstall it
Then please post back with the results of that action and how the computer including on the update issue is now performing

I am unsure about what you mean when you say



> I'm wondering, though, what does instruction #2 intend to do?


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I've edited my previous reply with information on what I _can_ currently do with Norton.

I'm wondering why you want me to disable Norton, and make sure Windows Firewall and Defender are enabled, because I (and likely my family) would rather not do so if it's not related to fixing the reinstalling of the failed update dilemma.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers


Good luck with it
I have regretfully no further advice to offer until you decide if you can uninstall Norton
If you have purchased the installation CD, which you mentioned earlier that you had, then its reinstall and update must be in the terms of use of that CD - I would have thought




I wish you the best of luck with it.
It Norton has NEVER run completely satisfactorily on Windows 8 or 8.1
However in fairness to Norton - many other 3rd party antivirus programs cause problems on windows 8/8.1


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Goodnight
GONE
Back as previously posted


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Computer froze again. I don't think it should be Norton because this problem hasn't happened since I bought the software.
I can't edit the original post anymore, but I noticed that during the freeze I was able to open Task Manager and the Disk column said 100%, with the System task the only one using MB/s at 0.1 MB/s.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Anybody know any other options? I'm curious about the 100% Disk thing. I'm also still wondering whether the window means it wants to end Microsoft Windows entirely, or just an application that is not responding? 

I don't think it's the second option because:

-Multiple applications/programs stop responding at about the same time
-They don't regularly get that kind of window when they stop responding
-The Task Manager shows 100% in the Disk column and a task titled "System", at 0.1 MB/s, is the only one using any disk.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

UPDATE: Computer just froze again, but this time, when I tried to open up Task Manager to see info on the Disk, the entire screen turned white. Of course, after waiting a while it stopped.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll make a new thread with all the info in one (this time I'm going to mark this one as solved), because I don't think people want to read 4 pages to find out all the details.

I think I am justified in doing this, as it is not directly relevant to my other thread about the Reserve Windows 10 App. I am also only creating it to start fresh, instead of continuing this long post that I'm sure many will not want to read the whole way through.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

My computer often freezes, popping up a window titled "Microsoft Windows", saying that the application (does this mean Windows entirely or some other application?) is not responding with the options to end the process or cancel. Usually it stops when I just wait a while, then it force closes the most recent application/program I've had open. 

In one instance of the multiple freezes, I was able to open Task Manager and say that the Disk usage was at 100%. I don't know if this is normal, but it doesn't seem ideal. 

I found a site where it said to disable BITS and Windows automatic update (which I have recently enabled) to fix the problem. I am not sure if this is the cause, however, because before setting Windows Update to manual, it was still automatic by default and I didn't have any problems.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Dididoo said:


> I'll make a new thread with all the info in one (this time I'm going to mark this one as solved), because I don't think people want to read 4 pages to find out all the details.
> 
> I think I am justified in doing this, as it is not directly relevant to my other thread about the Reserve Windows 10 App. I am also only creating it to start fresh, instead of continuing this long post that I'm sure many will not want to read the whole way through.


You have been told enough times not to keep starting new topics
You cannot decide the topic is long enough and start a new one./ All the information a helper needs is in this topic
I have merged your new topic to this one 
Continue here

I would not be at all surprised if tour other problem about the W10 download icon is related to this


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I would actually be surprised to find out that the Windows 10 App problem was related, I thought this was a disk problem. 
Anyways, some new info is posted above.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have left The windows 10 icon as a separate topic
I said, that I wouldn't be surprised to find that it is related. So many computer problems are interrelated and fixing one often fixes all the others


----------



## jvic (Apr 17, 2004)

I had the exact same problem with mine a few months back. It was a program called Networx that was causing it.Uninstalled Networx and have had no problems since


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re the above from jvic

You will remember I made comment on three programs you have one of which was Networx
Post 49 refers


> I recommend you FIRST uninstall those three programs that we disabled in the start menu


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

I guess I'll try that then. Will keep this thread updated on whatever happens. Thanks for the help!


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I have not read all posts in this thread but I am not sure if someone might have asked you to uninstall all explorer programs (IE11) until you get to IE7 or IE8 (you may have to uinstall and restart your computer several times). After finishing with these steps install IE11 again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

texasbullet

Post 2


> Operating System: Windows 8.1
> Model: HP ENVY 700 PC Series
> Model No. 700-109c


Unless I am mistaken IE11 is part of the OS on 8.1 and cannot be uninstalled
Neither can earlier versions be installed

Internet Explorer comes with your Windows 8.1 or Windows RT 8.1 PC - you don't need to download or install any additional software. Make sure that you've set Internet Explorer as your default browser and then learn the basics of how to use your new browser.
* As Internet Explorer is a Windows feature, you can't uninstall it,*

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/internet-explorer/install-ie#ie=ie-11


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Computer is frozen again, after I uninstalled Networx...


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

This time the window didn't show up. Forgot to note that in all my freeze situations, I was able to hover over applications/programs on the taskbar for a little while before everything lost function.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Still frozen as I write this, feels longer than every other freeze. This one doesn't even offer the window either.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

Had to turn it off and on to unfreeze, but upon turning it on it had 100% disk. Had to wait for it to cool off.


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

And now, a freeze happens again. Window decides to show up this time, and I can confirm that this is probably a result of 100% disk usage. The question is, how to fix it?


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...sage-and/cd787f8d-e7b4-4872-aecb-6f0cd15ad942

Tried to instructions from the top post in the link above, and yet again my computer rose up to 100% Disk. I can't sem to fix this..


----------



## Dididoo (Jun 6, 2015)

UPDATE: I thought it was going well, I didn't get any freezing for a few days. Unfortunately today I got 2 freezes. Any help or advice on this issue would be much appreciated.


----------

